# Riser Lighting



## chris0228 (Feb 25, 2014)

I am looking for some step lighting and perimeter lighting for my seating riser. Preferably led. Anyone have any suppliers and/or pictures of successful installs of this? Thanks.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

superbrightleds.com is one and Home depot also has them here


----------

